# Bike for Disabled child



## subaqua (17 Jan 2011)

Bike for disabled child for free Hi all,

I have a three wheel trike called a theraplay imp in pink, this cost us £700 and not really worth much 2nd hand. If anyone knows of anyone who would make use of this they can have it for free, but they must collect. It was my daughters but she has outgrown it, it is in very good condition just needs a little clean up as it has been in a garage for 2 years. Let me know.

It would suit ages 3-7 roughly

Ash



from a friend on another forum. quotes seem to not be working today​


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jan 2011)

Try donating it to these guys?

http://www.cyclemagic.org.uk/

Make specialist bikes for disabled people non profit apparently.


----------



## subaqua (17 Jan 2011)

thanks . I knew somebody would come up with a suggestion


----------

